# formatting tool



## Ramsis (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello all,

I am new to this site and will beg your indulgence because I will probably ask many ignorant questions! A few years ago, I had two strokes and a heart attack within one week. Needless to say, they really screwed me up but I am better now  Prior to to the episodes, I had downloaded FreeBSD from this site and now wish to install it to a server I have. Problem is, I need to format the HDD without using the windows format tool.

Is there a standalone format tool available for downloading that is consistent with FreeBSD and that will fit on a floppy/CD?

Thanks, 
Ram


----------



## phoenix (Mar 21, 2012)

The installer will allow you to partition the drive as you wish, and format the partitions with filesystems for you.  No need to format the disk ahead of time.


----------



## Ramsis (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks phoenix, I'll give it a shot
Ram


----------

